# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Спам в ICQ: механизмы и способы защиты

## SDA

В последние месяцы наблюдается заметный всплеск активности ICQ-спамеров: пользователям ни с того ни с сего приходят сообщения с рекламой различных сайтов и сервисов, а также ссылки на разные интересные файлы, которые на поверку оказываются "троянскими" программами.
Все бы ничего, вот только в ряде случаев такого рода послания отправляют нам вовсе не "левые" подставные контакты, а друзья и знакомые, давно добавленные в контакт-лист. На вопросы типа "Что же ты творишь, красавец?" они виртуально хлопают глазами и уверяют, что ничего никому не отсылали, и знать не знают ни о каких линках и уж тем более вирусах.

Как такое возможно? О принципе работы подобных спам-систем нам рассказал Александр Гостев, руководитель центра глобальных исследований и анализа угроз "Лаборатории Касперского". По словам специалиста, вредоносный контент по контакт-листу того или иного пользователя-жертвы рассылают троянские программы; причем если раньше они ограничивались кражей паролей и отправкой их автору вируса (для последующего использования им), то теперь весь процесс осуществляется прямо на месте. "Троянец" либо самостоятельно запускает ICQ-клиент и отсылает сообщения, либо делает это параллельно процессу работы самого пользователя. Во многих случаях такие отправленные вирусом сообщения даже не сохраняются в логах истории контакта.

А иногда пользователь даже не догадывается о том, что его аккаунтом уже кто-то завладел, и узнает об этом от своих контактов, получающих от него письма подозрительного содержания. 
Читаем http://www.computerra.ru/vision/433338/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## T0R

Поделюсь своим опытом борьбы со спамом через ICQ, может кому будет полезно (хотя в сети есть статьи и форумы на эту тему).

Наверно многие (особенно у кого ICQ номера есть уже давно) периодически получаю спам сообщения и кучу запросов на авторизацию от ботов и/или угнанных акков.

Часто, попыткой уменьшить этот поток является переключение в режим невидимости. Но это полумера ... и не удобно вашим собеседникам из контакт-листа (хотя можно вручную для всех тех, кто в контакт-листе отметить вашу видимость даже в инвизе).

В общем после проб и ошибок ... я остановился на плагине StopSpam для Миранды (пришлось перебраться на этот клиент ... в принципе, не жалею). И кажется в какой-то версии QIP'а внедрили похожую функциональность.

Суть в том, что если кто-то посторонний пишет вам msg или запрашивает авторизацию ... плагин задает отправителю вопрос (который вы сами придумываете) и ждет ответа (так же вами заданного), а потом сверяет. 

Принцип такой же, как и капча в регистрационных формах форумов. Задача отличить человека от бота.

Как только вы настраиваете это плагин (придумайте свой уникальный вопрос и ответе) ... ICQ-спам для вас перестает существовать.

----------


## gdn

Miranda + модуль stopspam с "тестовым вопросом" отсекают почти весь спам, который остается в истории, вместе с запросами авторизации (в кипе такое есть "из коробки", но его я не поставил бы)... ну и в профиле как можно меньше о себе + меньше упоминать об номере аськи...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

у миранды есть spam filter - там кроме вопроса можно ещё подключить фильтры по плохим словам и обучать их.

а у qip похоже дырка есть - на обычном вопрос не спасает - все равно спам идет.

----------


## Lexxus

Кстати о спаме... использую pidgin без всяких там антиспамов.
Информация о себе присутствует, не указан только возраст.. и точный адрес проживания.

Тишь и покой  :Smiley:

----------


## Kuzz

> Кстати о спаме... использую pidgin без всяких там антиспамов.


Как это не удивительно - аналогично..

ЗЫ. Разруха не в стране а в головах?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Как это не удивительно - аналогично..
> 
> ЗЫ. Разруха не в стране а в головах?


 В мессенджерах  :Cheesy:

----------


## Юльча

немного непонятен способ заражения.
вот сегодня знакомый пожаловался, что от него шла рассылка спама его контакт-листу.
интересно что он в этот момент сидел в линуксе на пиджине.
вопрос: как же именно происходит заражение подобным вирусом? хотя бы пару вариантов под линукс






> а у qip похоже дырка есть - на обычном вопрос не спасает - все равно спам идет.


а может ваш квип неправильно настроен? 
давно пользуюсь настройкой анти-спамбот с вопросом и спам не проходит! 
лишь в ботлоге можно увидеть попытки пробиться сквозь антиспам.. и то это можно увидеть только если есть желание залезть в ботлог  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

> немного непонятен способ заражения.
> вот сегодня знакомый пожаловался, что от него шла рассылка спама его контакт-листу.
> интересно что он в этот момент сидел в линуксе на пиджине.
> вопрос: как же именно происходит заражение подобным вирусом? хотя бы пару вариантов под линукс


Это не вирусы 100% Недавно аналогичная ситуация была.
Спам шел с номера, пароль на котором стоял что-то вроде "qwertyui".
С другого номера, который есть на том же ПК, но имеет сложный пароль(вроде "F6a7H2!^") ничего не шло.

----------


## Юльча

но КАК, если это не вирус? 
предположите варианты..
очень хочется разобраться как это происходит..

знакомый пользуется линуксом 99% времени причем сидя не под рутом. пароль очень непростой хоть и буквоцифровый, но намного больше 8 символов! )

----------


## Surfer

> предположите варианты..
> очень хочется разобраться как это происходит..


У меня только 2 варианта - либо массовый брутфорс, либо какая-то уязвимость на стороне серверов AOL.




> знакомый пользуется линуксом 99% времени причем сидя не под рутом. пароль очень непростой хоть и буквоцифровый, но намного больше 8 символов! )


Больше 8 символов протокол oscar не воспринимает

----------


## Юльча

> Больше 8 символов протокол oscar не воспринимает


насколько я помню, всегда были способы вбивания многосимвольных паролей, двустрочных и т.п. 
работало не со всеми серверами и не со всеми клиентами, но работало

----------


## Surfer

Однако всё равно сервер больше 8 не воспринимает, дальше можно что угодно вводить.

----------


## Praktik

Если от меня идет спам как от него избавиться? Поменять пароль? :Shocked:

----------


## SDA

> Если от меня идет спам как от него избавиться? Поменять пароль?


провериться на зараженность системы.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

но пароль все равно поменять. один раз сразу и один раз после лечения. это как минимум.

----------

